# Vegas Dining suggestions



## Linda74 (Jul 22, 2007)

We will be staying at the Hilton HGVG on the strip for a few days in September.  We have tickets for Cirque de Soleil "Love", and are now looking for some dining recommendations while we are there.  Our kids told us to get to the Brunch at the Wynn, but other than that we are very open.  I know there is a lot of expertise here on this board.  We aren't looking for $150 per person dining, nor do we have to eat at $4.99 buffets...so something convenient and good that is $100 or less preferably per dinner for two would be great.....we aren't fussy.


----------



## joestein (Jul 22, 2007)

I would recommend ROY'S RESTAURANT.

There are 2 in Vegas, but I think there is one on Flamingo.  It is a hawiian cusine, with a lot of fish and some pork and beef.  I think they have a pri-fix dinner that is 29.99 that includes an appetizer sample, a choich of a few of their featured entrees and desert.  A tremendous value.  I think the bill came out to $100 with drinks and tip.

Enjoy!

Joe


----------



## spatenfloot (Jul 22, 2007)

Go to the Peppermill. It is located near the Riviera. Good food and lots of it!

http://www.usmenuguide.com/peppermill.html


----------



## cluemeister (Jul 22, 2007)

For a solid night's meal, (not the fanciest), we always like the Cheesecake Factory at Caesar's forum shops.

For steakhouse, we like The Range at Harrah's (a little pricey), and for a buffet we like the Wynn.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2007)

We had a very good Mexican meal (wonderful margaritas) at the Mandeley Bay.  The name of the restaurant is escaping me right now.


----------



## LilaG (Jul 22, 2007)

If you are into buffets, the one at Harrah's is very good.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 22, 2007)

*Just Reading About Them Makes Me Hungry.*




Linda74 said:


> We aren't looking for $150 per person dining, nor do we have to eat at $4.99 buffets...so something convenient and good that is $100 or less preferably per dinner for two would be great.....we aren't fussy.


You owe it to yourself to check out some of the restaurant bargains on the Las Vegas Top 10 Values list.  (We've enjoyed No. 1 & No. 2 & No. 9 on the list.  Haven't tried No. 3 & No. 7 & No. 10 -- yet.) 

Cheapo Vegas has some fun food recommendations also -- swanky as well as _el cheapo_.  

Enjoy! 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Hoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Off the strip, and about a 10 minute drive, but I would recommend:

Kathy's Southern Cooking (Southern-style "comfort food")
Lotus of Siam (Best Thai food in the U.S.)
Lawry's (amazing Prime Rib, but can be expensive)

There are many others, as Vegas has now become a big food destination.


----------



## spookykennedy (Jul 22, 2007)

I did a bit of research for our trip this coming week, and this one kept coming up over and over on the "best" lists.  Then we saw it on Rachel Ray too, and the menu looks divine.


http://www.rosemarysrestaurant.com


----------



## travelguy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Vegas Sushi*

A Great Sushi place, hip and happening: Little Buddha @ The Palms


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 23, 2007)

most expensive, according to Zagat >
Picasso - $102
Alex - $114

only 2 higher, not on Zagat >
Guy Savoy - from $190
Joel Robuchon - $225/$360

i was kind of surprised by this when i was looking the other day. i would say hit a couple of the top hotel restaurants, because the value really is pretty decent. and OTOH when i was there last summer, i had a relative pay a fortune at a very low quality restaurant, and was also very unimpressed by Commander's Palace, which seemed to be fairly recommended.

Rosemary's seems like an especially great deal.

also consider things like - before shows, if you want a view, or a specific cuisine you particularly enjoy.

(and make reservations early)


----------



## gmarine (Jul 23, 2007)

Samba at the Mirage was a fantastic. Its a Brazilian Churrascaria where they bring different cuts of beef,chicken,sausages,ribs etc to the table and slice them onto your plate.  Dinner was about $35 per person and included a salad made tableside as well as several side dishes.


----------



## andyrewne (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's one that nobody else has probably heard of, but they make the best seared Ahi Tuna I've ever had.  I recommend hands down the Sienna Bistro.  It's about 15 minutes west of the strip down Tropicana, near Summerlin.

I don't know how they make their food so well, but the restaurant is on a golf course, it's very reasonably priced $20/plate, and it's prepared to perfection.  You have a great view of the golf course and of the strip (albeit a ways away).  You also have the option to eat inside or outside (if we're eating later when it's cool, I love to eat outside by their 'lake').

It's also not too far from the Red Rocks casino, so if you want to check out a newer casino, I definitely think it's worth the drive.

-andy


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jul 24, 2007)

Someone else mentioned Lotus of Siam, excellent suggestion.  Vegas is a foodies' dream come true -Bobby Flay, Mario Batali and Emeril Lagasse all have restaurants in Vegas.  Wolfgang Puck has three or four places in town.  Bouchon at the Venetian is surprisingly affordable (owner Thomas Keller also owns French Laundry in Napa Valley, one of the top restaurants in the world).  

One idea is to do nice lunches and then go cheaper at dinner.  Every trip, I have lunch at Emeril's at the MGM, and it is always wonderful.


----------



## pacheco18 (Jul 24, 2007)

For something really different try Tao.  See article in NY Times two days ago:  

http://travel.nytimes.com/2007/07/22/us/22vegas.html

I have been to the one in NY and the food is terrific even by NY standards.  I will be in Vegas for a few days next week and I plan to eat there.


----------



## suskey (Jul 24, 2007)

Having been to Vegas 15 times in the last 2 year..here are some of my favorites.

Rosemary's- Excellent and on Sunday night all bottles of wine are 1/2 price. Check their website..sometimes they have coupons.(W Sahara)

Broiler..inexpensive steak dinner(Palace Station)

Burger Bar- great hamburgers and then go next door to the Chocolate Swan for ice cream! (Mandalay)

Capriotti's- turkey subs-yum!(locations throughout Vegas)

Firefly- small plates(on Paradise)

Lawry's- delicious prime rib..but  $$$(off Flamingo)

Tao- love the atmosphere- Asian (Venetian)

Will be back in a couple of weeks and hope to try The Capital Grille and Agave.

Susan


----------



## joestein (Jul 24, 2007)

I have been to burger bar and Lawry's.  Burger bar is mediocre at best.  Lawry's is ok, but I was impressed.

I personally will not go to any buffets, other than breakfast and I don't even like doing that.  I find even the best buffets have a lot of mediocre food rather than any excellent items and I have been to the best (Paris and Bellagio).

I have heard that Rosemary's and Lotus of Siam have excellent food, but I think Lotus of Siam is a dingy restaurant.

Joe


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 24, 2007)

what do the bottles go up to at rosemary's?

i see Domaine de la Romanee-Conti and Opus One do not qualify for half off


----------



## esk444 (Jul 24, 2007)

I know some people hate Wolfgang Puck, but I really enjoyed Chinois (Chinese/French fusion) in Caesar's Forum.  I was shocked when my bill came in at $40 for two of us.


----------



## suskey (Jul 24, 2007)

I've been to Chnois and thought it was good and also reasonable. Also,was at Spago last month for lunch and had a delicious chopped salad.  Would go back just for that.

Not sure on the price range of wine at Rosemary's..but they seemed to have an extensive wine list.

Susan


----------



## fnewman (Jul 25, 2007)

For a very good buffet that is neither too fancy nor too pricey, I'd recommend the Paris.  For a good meal at a good price just off the strip, many like Ellis Island - but go early to avoid a wait.


----------



## mepiccolo (Jul 25, 2007)

We had one of the absolute best meals of our life at the Japanese Steak House inside of the Tropicana.  We've been back twice since then, and although not as fantastic as that first time, has been mouth watering each time nonetheless.  Highly recommend it, although I don't remember the name of it, but it's the only Japanese Steak House inside of the Tropicana.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 26, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> most expensive, according to Zagat >
> Picasso - $102
> Alex - $114
> 
> ...



The most expensive by far has to be the Kobe hamburger at Paris. It costs $777.00. Yes, it is a hamburger with kobe beef and a few expensive additions. I just read about in my Harrah's Total Rewards magzine.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 26, 2007)

It is somewhat out of the way, but the Silverton has excellent restaurants and buffet and they are quite reasonable. We have eaten several times at their steakhouse ( rated very highly ) and restaurant.

The main problem with most of the cheapos, such as Ellis Island, is they are not very nice places.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jul 26, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> The main problem with most of the cheapos, such as Ellis Island, is they are not very nice places.



Man is that an understatement.  A few years ago, we decided to stop in Ellis Island just to take a look around.  Couldn't get out of there fast enough, it was disgusting!!  They couldn't PAY me to try their steak special!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 26, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> The most expensive by far has to be the Kobe hamburger at Paris. It costs $777.00. Yes, it is a hamburger with kobe beef and a few expensive additions. I just read about in my Harrah's Total Rewards magzine.



http://www.harrahs.com/casinos/pari...ts-dining/plv-le-burger-brasserie-detail.html

not sure its even japanese kobe, depends on what vintage of dom rose. you can get japanese kobe at a number of vegas restaurants IIRC, and of course expensive bottles anywhere.

just noticed joel robuchon has an a la carte menu now, interesting.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 26, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> http://www.harrahs.com/casinos/pari...ts-dining/plv-le-burger-brasserie-detail.html
> 
> not sure its even japanese kobe, depends on what vintage of dom rose. you can get japanese kobe at a number of vegas restaurants IIRC, and of course expensive bottles anywhere.
> 
> just noticed joel robuchon has an a la carte menu now, interesting.



Conrad's Steakhouse in the Flamingo has Japanese Kobe steak at around $70 which is quite reasonable. Of course that is just for the steak. It will be closer to $100+ when you add in a salad, potato etc.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 26, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Conrad's Steakhouse in the Flamingo has Japanese Kobe steak at around $70 which is quite reasonable. Of course that is just for the steak. It will be closer to $100+ when you add in a salad, potato etc.



at that price, its either american or wagyu.

japanese kobe runs ~$30 an ounce. ($33 @ Bradley Ogden for example)


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 26, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> at that price, its either american or wagyu.
> 
> japanese kobe runs ~$30 an ounce. ($33 @ Bradley Ogden for example)



You may be right as I am not an expert on Kobe beef though I have eaten it. Their Kobe beef is approximately double their price for their other beef selections.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 27, 2007)

We found a great red sauce Italian place: Nora's Italian Kitchen at 6020 W. Flamingo Road (702) 873-8990  Good...and really cheap  IE: a 12 inch pizza for $7.00...and it was good.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 27, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> You may be right as I am not an expert on Kobe beef though I have eaten it. Their Kobe beef is approximately double their price for their other beef selections.



i simply know the pricing. to clarify, when i said american i meant american kobe, for example >
http://www.snakeriverfarms.com/products/kobe-beef.asp

there are some who actually consider american kobe better than japanese kobe.

personally, ive only had american kobe, from raw to medium rare. definitely fantastic stuff.


----------



## shadroch (Jul 27, 2007)

Two gems are located in unlikely places downtown. Robertas in the El Cortez and Hugos' Celler in the 4 Queens.There was an excellant steakhouse type place  in the Barbary Coast,but I'm not sure it survived the new ownership.
For a spectacular view,but fairly medicore food,you are hard pressed to beat The Steakhouse in Binions.
As far as buffets go,my favorites are in the Rio.


----------



## JudyH (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey, I just ate at Hugo's  Cellar.  It was wonderful.  In some ways it was a throw-back to restaurants of the past.  Dinner includes a hugh salad with whatever ingredients you choose, and a light dessert of chocolate covered strawberries and whipped cream.  Ladies are handed a long stemmed red rose.  Prices were 20-40 dollars for entree's.  Your food is not stacked up in a pile, fusion style (my pet peeve).


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jul 27, 2007)

shadroch said:


> There was an excellant steakhouse type place  in the Barbary Coast,but I'm not sure it survived the new ownership.



Michael's has re-opened in another Coast location.  Drai's, alas, is gone, now operating only as an "after-hours" nightclub.


----------



## ava (Jul 27, 2007)

I loved the lunch buffet at Mandalay Bay. It was the best buffet we had in Las Vegas this past April. It is pricey for lunch, around $20 I think, but worth it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 27, 2007)

That's not accurate.  Michaels is now open, but its location is South Point Casino on Las Vegas Blvd. at Silverado (South Strip area, next to Grandview). 

 South Point was a Coast Casino for a short while, but Michaels was not there at that time.  Michael Gaughan, who owned Coast Casinos (before it merged with Boyd Casinos) developed and brought South Coast/Point to fruition.  He later decided he was not well suited for corporate office life, and truly wanted to be responsible for running South Point.  He swapped his stock in the Boyd Corporation (and maybe a consideration on one side or another) for full ownership of South Coast, which was renamed South Point.  I believe ownership of Michael's was included in this deal, because his intent to move it to South Point was established well before Harrah's bought Barbary Coast.  

The restaurant is a very close mirror to the old one, with the same people working there (most waiters and captains have 20-plus years service).  About the only thing that has changed besides the address is that the new restaurant has a bathroom in the restaurant proper (unusual for Vegas, they want you to walk through the casino as much as possible).

Michaels is very upscale.  Expect $150-200. for dinner.  For a step down, try the Silverado Steakhouse.  Also a "Class A" dinnerhouse, their prices are lower, perhaps $80-100. for two (excluding wine).  Steak dinners here include salad and side dishes, which is unusual.  And the food is great!

Fern





Cathy in Boston said:


> Michael's has re-opened in another Coast location.  Drai's, alas, is gone, now operating only as an "after-hours" nightclub.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 27, 2007)

> Expect $150-200. for dinner.



for 2, correct?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry, for two.  With maybe one glass of house wine each, but other alcohol not figured in.

I've never eaten there, but I've heard from other people who have that it is wonderful.  My husband did a PR shoot there, and they fed him, and he said it was great.

Fern


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Fern.  You can tell it's been a while since I've been to Vegas, lol.  Two years next month!!  So I can't wait to get to the Grand Chateau in September!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 27, 2007)

Two years?  There's always something new to see here!  Enjoy your trip, and try to get away from The Strip and see how we really live...

Fern



Cathy in Boston said:


> Thanks for the info, Fern.  You can tell it's been a while since I've been to Vegas, lol.  Two years next month!!  So I can't wait to get to the Grand Chateau in September!!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jul 28, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> try to get away from The Strip and see how we really live...



Oh I know - there is a LOT more to Vegas than the strip!!

One of the reasons I am looking forward to staying at the MGC.  We won't be tied into doing most of our gambling at the place we're staying, so we can check out some of the outlying places.  

We have been around the North Las Vegas, Summerlin, and Henderson areas, we have friends who live in Vegas.  And we always do a midweek trip out to Red Rock or Valley of Fire or Mt. Charleston - this year it's waaay out, to the Grand Canyon for two days.


----------

